# Unser neuer Teich



## Geier (21. Okt. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau und ich sind gerade dabei unseren Teich zu entwickeln.

Innen muss er noch etwas verfeinert werden bzgl. der Wandqualitäten.

Ich habe schon im Forum durchsucht, jedoch habe ich noch keine optimale Lösung für die Abdeckung der Betonplatten außen.

Meine Idee wäre WPC circa 2-3 cm über die Betonplatten nach innen ragen zu lassen (innen kommen 50cm lange Granitborde zur Verkleidung über Vlies und Steinfolie damit die Hauptfolie keine UV Belastung hat und nicht zu sehen ist).

Gibt es eine einfachere oder bessere Idee außen einen circa 80cm breiten Weg um den Teich zu machen bzw. zu verkleiden? (Derzeit 5-20cm Rasenborde überstehend...welche partiell noch aufgefüllt werden könnten).

Es ist unser erster Teich daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung für dumme Fragen.


VG: Marc (bei hoffentlich gutem Überstehen vom Sturm)

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Okt. 2021

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Okt. 2021


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Marc! 
Sehr gute Flex Arbeiten  .
War bestimmt nicht einfach, in meinen Augen aber völlig daneben. 
Auf so einer schmalen Kante kann man nicht 's auflegen. 
Warum hast du keine Schalsteine benutzt? 
Da hätte man die Folie bis zur Hälfte hoch packen können. 
Ausserdem sind Schalsteine, mit Beton vergossen und Moniereisen gleich zu setzen wie ein Ringanker. 
Für Rohre oder Schläuche ein paar Aussparungen gemacht und das Moniereisen durch gezogen. 
Dann hat man eine breitere Auflage für Abdeckung aus Terazzo oder Polygon. 
Lass die Borde ruhig ca 8 cm aus den Boden ragen. 
Die Wetter KAPRIOLEN nehmen immer mehr zu, das vermindert bei Schlag Regen das "Einspuelen" in den Teich. Natürlich ist eine Draenschicht von 30cm Breite aussen vor auch nicht schlecht. 
Man ist nämlich stets bemüht das kein gedüngtes Wasser von außen in den Teich gelangen kann. 

Tipp: ziehe nochmal Schalsteine im Innen Bereich um die Borde herum. 
Somit wird diese ganze Sache auch begehbar und das wirst du brauchen für Reinigung oder anderen. 

Falls da mal Fische rein sollen mach bitte den Schwimmbereich größer. 
So viele Stufen braucht man nicht. Wasser Pflanzen gedeihen zwischen minus 5 bis 10 cm als Rand Bepflanzung. 
Für Seerosen kann man extra was wählen. 
Das heißt suche die Pflanzen vorher aus und informiere dich über Pflanztiefen. 
Gestalte das Ufer abwechslungsreich und nicht umlaufend. 
Hier mal eine Steilwand und da mal eine Auflage für Pflanzen. 
Tja lass es dir einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen oder mach dir eine Zeichnung wie es für dich am besten wirkt.


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2021)

Salü Heini
Willkommen bei uns.
Würde nicht zu viele Materialwechsel machen. 
Da du schon Granit angedacht hast, bleib doch beim Naturstein. 
In Wildbruch Form oder entsprechend gefräst. 
WPC finde ich nur hässlich. Aber jedem das seine. 
Ein schönes Holzdeck ist etwas tolles. Besonders wenn man die Füsse ins Wasser baumeln lassen kann.
  (Ein verregnetes Foto von heute )
Viel Spass und Freude an deinem Projekt. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Geier (23. Okt. 2021)

Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten.

Bisher musste ich nicht flexen und wenn dann erst am Schluss beim Teichüberlauf.

Die 50x10x10 Granitsteine werden innen quer übereinander in zwei Schichten verlegt und vorher partiell "verklebt" -wo sind da Probleme (die Platten haben 15cm Breite und dazu oft Beton mit 5 cm)?

Dazu: ich habe mich viel belesen und die ganzen Koi Teich Besitzer ziehen einen Anker drum (bei uns ist alles total in Beton) und ich höre hier von Moniereisen. Wofür das alles?!? Für mich ist das alles Schwachsinn. Warum -weil sonst ein Planschbecken mit einfachsten Querstreben bis zu 6 x 6m hält (ich will und musst nicht auf den Schalsteinen laufen), da ich WPC geplant habe.

Die Folie geht eh über den Rand von den Kantenplatten circa 30cm.

Meine Frage ist NACH WIE VOR wie man das von außen verkleidet oder welche Ideen ihr habt.

Ich bin Neuling und ihr seid die Profis.

Danke für den Empfang im Forum.


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> und ich höre hier von Moniereisen. Wofür das alles?!? Für mich ist das alles Schwachsinn


Okay, das sind gut gemeinte Ratschläge. 
Wenn du dich natürlich so belesen hast, kann keiner __ unken. 
Natürlich hast du dann auch gelesen wie groß der Eisdruck bei Temperaturen unter minus 15°C auf der Umrandung herrschen. 

Keine Profis, aber Teich Besitzer mit Erfahrungen. 

Wünsche dir viel Glück und nicht so harte Winter! 

Dann bin ich mal raus aus der Geschichte.


----------



## Geier (24. Okt. 2021)

Hallo samorai,

das mit dem Eis ist eine berechtigte Aussage. Ich habe mich bei der Planung auf einen langen Schwimmbadbetreiber und Teichbesitzer verlassen. Laut seiner Aussage sollte es in unserer milden Region ( 1,5km von der Ostsee) reichen, wenn bei seltenem kurzen Frost der Teich in der Mitte umgewälzt wird und ein oder zwei Teichheizer installiert werden. Wenn der Teich in der Mitte offen ist, verringert sich logischer Weise auch der Eisdruck.

Daher hatte ich die Aussagen mit dem Moniereisen so in Frage gestellt, was ja aber auch nicht heißt, dass man nicht noch lernen kann!

Ich Frage mich nun ob es nicht reicht von außen verdichtete Erde an die Platten zu setzen in Verbindung mit Teichheizung oder ob es obligatorisch ist eine Reihe Schalungssteine mit Moniereisen zu ziehen??

Das Problem beim Teichbau ist, dass jeder andere Theorien hat und dies, ob des uns bisher unbekannten Themengebietes, recht undurchsichtig ist.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 24. Okt. 2021

Dazu habe ich mir überlegt in den Teich eine Pumpe zu setzen, welche den Wasserstand bei Frostgefahr unter den Rasenborden hält. So wären wir doch komplett aus der Gefahrenzone...?


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Heini! 
Das große Stichwort heißt : Winter 79! 
Da wäre deine Umrandung geplatzt wie eine Seifenblase. 
Das war zwar ein "Ausnahme Winter" aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 

Das sind keine Theorien sondern Erfahrungen :
Ab - 10°C muß auch ein Sprudler kämpfen, wenn nicht vorher schon das Kondenz Wasser im Luft Schlauch gefriert. 
Mit einer Heizung und einen zweiten Luft Schlauch, den man sich zur Seite legt, ist man für den Fall der Fälle gut aufgestellt. 






Geier schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist NACH WIE VOR wie man das von außen verkleidet oder welche Ideen ihr habt.


Sand ist keine gute Idee. 
Holz, Terazzo Polygonplatten, Feldsteine oder __ Buchsbaum. 
Alles ist möglich.


----------



## Geier (24. Okt. 2021)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt inzwischen nach der bisherigen Arbeit genervt solche falschen Informationen erhalten zu haben vorm Bau.

Daher habe gleich noch zwei weitere Fragen an die Profis:

Wenn ein Ringanker gesetzt wird (wo wir wohl jetzt nicht drum herum kommen), können wir den auch außen rum ziehen mit zb 17,5er Schalsteinen und den Zwischenraum zu den Rasenborden mit Beton auffüllen?

Für mich nur zum Verständnis: nimmt Eis nicht auch den Weg den geringsten Wiederstandes, also nach oben statt zur Seite/Rand? (Scheinbar nicht!?)

Ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> können wir den auch außen rum ziehen mit zb 17,5er Schalsteinen und den Zwischenraum zu den Rasenborden mit Beton auffüllen?


Natürlich, es ist egal wo er sitzt, Hauptsache es ist ein geschlossener Ring. 




Geier schrieb:


> nimmt Eis nicht auch den Weg den geringsten Wiederstandes, also nach oben statt zur Seite/Rand? (Scheinbar nicht!?)



Ja, es nimmt den Weg des geringsten Wiederstand und dehnt sich dabei aus. 
Wer kennt das nicht, einen Metall Eimer  im Winter draußen vergessen, das Eis dehnt sich nach oben und unten aus. 
Zur Seite kann es nicht, das ist Form bestimmt. 
Somit ist der Eimer auch als Beispiel für deinen Teich zu sehen. 
Zur Zeit ist dein erbautes wie ein Plastik Eimer zu sehen und der berstett auch seitlich.


----------



## Geier (24. Okt. 2021)

OK.

Was soll ich bitte am besten genau tun?

Aussen 17,5er oder 24er Schalsteine, Beton-Estrich und oben auf die Schalsteine 2 10er Moniereisen... Wäre das so in Ordnung??

Dazu ganz aussen mit Styrodur verkleiden sinnvoll?

Danke nochmal!


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2021)

Mit 17,5 bist du gut aufgestellt. 
Styrudur kann muß aber nicht.


----------



## Turbo (24. Okt. 2021)

Hmmm...
Möchte dir einen Vorschlag machen. Stell doch dein Teichkonzept im Detail vor. 
- Was ist das Ziel.  Koiteich oder.....
- Wie sieht die Filterung aus, welche Pumpen, Filter, Wasserfall.....
- Wie die Leitungsführung. Zulauf, Ablauf, Entleerung.......
- Beleuchtungskonzept
- wie stellst du dir die fertige Gartenanlage vor.
- Material der Teichfolie

Jetzt kannst du noch einfach und relativ kostengünstig die Weichen stellen. 
Nachträglich wird alles viel teurer und nicht besser.
LG
Patrik


----------



## Whyatt (24. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> Gibt es eine einfachere oder bessere Idee außen einen circa 80cm breiten Weg um den Teich zu machen bzw. zu verkleiden? (Derzeit 5-20cm Rasenborde überstehend...welche partiell noch aufgefüllt werden könnten).


Möchtest du rund um den Teich einen 80 cm breiten Weg anlegen? Wären deine jetzt gesetzten Rasenkantensteine die innere Abgrenzung des Weges? Wenn du dann in 80 cm Abstand Richtung außen deinen Ringanker setzt und dazwischen Schotter und Pflaster oder was auch immer sollte das mit dem Eisdruck hinhauen. 11,5 cm Schalsteine würden es sicherlich auch tun mit nem 10er Baustahl denke ich.
Andere arbeitsneutrale Option könnte sein den Wasserspiegel im Winter abzusenken, damit der Eisdruck Richtung Erdreich unterhalb der Rasenkantensteine geht.
Deine ursprüngliche Idee mit dem Verkleiden mit WPC und die Granitplatten habe ich nicht verstanden, da bräuchts ne Zeichnung.
Schönen Abend


----------



## Geier (25. Okt. 2021)

Moin Patrik und Hobby-Gartenteich user,

danke der Nachfrage.

Nun zuerst wollten wir einen selbstreinigenden Teich mit Sumpf- und Flachwasserzone ohne Filter. Wie wir nach dem Baggern erfahren haben wir das auf Dauer wohl nichts.

Jetzt planen wir eine UVC Lampe, Siebfilter und 2 IBC Container (Was an Technik weiter dazu kommt, soweit sind wir en Detail noch nicht). Gedacht hatten wir aber desweiteren an einen Bachlauf über Solar (wenn keine Sonne scheint, dann ist das für uns kein Drama). Kaschieren wollte ich die Ab- und Zuläufe durch das halb herum gehende WPC. Ich möchte so wenig es geht Steine flexen. Einfach nicht mein bevorzugtes Arbeitsgerät.

Besatz: circa 15-20 Goldfische, 5 Rotfedern und circa 7 Koi. (Ist das schon zu viel oder geht noch mehr?).

Teichfolie 1,5mm (PVC über den Folienleger). Vlies V900 von Naturagart wegen des überzeugenden Werbevideos hinsichtlich Selbstabdichtung und Qualität (was wirklich daran ist!?... Kostet jedoch fast das Gleiche). Es sei denn es gibt bessere Vorschläge.

Strom können wir uns fast legen wie wir wollen. Den Teich selber wollen wir nicht unbedingt beleuchten, jedoch aber die kommenden Bambus ohne Ausläufer über den bereits vorhandenen Dämmerungssensor hinten links, welche vor dem bestellten Bambuszaun positioniert werden. Rechts daneben beginnt das WPC mit dem circa 2m breiten Steg, welches weiter rechts rum bis links unten geht. Die komplette linke Seite soll mit Kiesel aufgefüllt werden.

Innen haben wir letzte Woche ja die knapp 20cm breite Betonstufe für die 50x10x10 Palisaden errichtet, welche quer 2fach bis 3fach darauf liegen sollen. Unter die Palisaden soll zum Schutz auf die Folie Vlies und darüber schwarze Steinfolie zum Schutz (auch vor Eis). Hierbei bin ich nun aber wegen des Eisdrucks verunsichert, ob die Kanten von den Palisaden nicht dann doch Schaden anrichten -oder ist das unbegründet??

Bin gespannt ob die weitere Planung wieder nicht solide genug ist

Euch einen guten Wochenstart und danke für die gute Aufnahme in Forum hier.


----------



## krallowa (25. Okt. 2021)

Moin,

also bei Goldfischen wäre ich vorsichtig, hatte am Anfang auch 10 Stück drin und habe am Ende knapp 80 verschenkt.
Vermehren sich ungebremst, Rotfedern kenn ich mich nicht mit aus.
Am schönsten (meine Meinung) sind ein paar Koi, die gemütlich ihre Bahnen ziehen.
Mit der Technik wie von dir beschrieben bist du für die ersten Jahre ganz gut gerüstet.
Aber hier wirst du in Zukunft sicher optimieren, verändern oder erweitern.
Lies dir mal in Ruhe ein paar Berichte durch und du wirst erkennen das hier jeder so vorgeht.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Geier (25. Okt. 2021)

So hatte ich mir das mit den Granitpalisaden vorgestellt; siehe Bild.

Aufbau von unten: Teichvlies, Teichfolie, Vlies, Steinfolie und darauf die Palisaden, welche wir mit der oberen Reihe an die Borde lehnen und untereinander partiell verkleben. 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Okt. 2021

@Ralf

Das mit den Goldfischen ist mir auch schon Mal zu Ohren gekommen. Dann müssen wir die Anzahl der Goldies wohl auf gut 5 reduzieren und die Kois erhöhen.

-> ursprünglich wollte ich mir regelmäßig bissige Forellen aus Dänemark zum Angeln liefern lassen


----------



## Geier (25. Okt. 2021)

Den Ringanker kann ich aber DIREKT AUF DIE ERDE setzen und mit den Rasenborden (diese sind in circa 10cm und mehr Beton gelegt) zusammen mit Beton verbinden oder?


----------



## Geier (25. Okt. 2021)

...-> morgen kommt die Lieferung nach eurer Empfehlung (circa 70 Schalsteine und 40x40kg Beton-Estrich zzgl Moniereisen (muss noch nach einem Biegegerät Ausschau halten)

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Okt. 2021

Aufgrund der Nachfrage von Patrik, welche nach alles im Ganzen ging, halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden und aktuellen Stand (hoffe dass wird nicht als "Spam" definiert).

Heute ist der 2x3,60m Bambuszaun gekommen, welcher vor der Montage Bootslack matt sieht.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Okt. 2021


----------



## Turbo (25. Okt. 2021)

Salü Marc
Zum Filter und Fischbesatz kann ich nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
Nur soviel:
Je grösser der Filter, desto weniger wiederkehrende Arbeit hast du damit.
Bei den Fischen ist weniger häufig mehr.
Du musst dich ja noch entwickeln können.  
Wenn ich jetzt einen Teich bauen würde, hätte er einen Bodenablauf. 
Suche doch mal danach im Forum. 
Baue Elektro Leerohre dort ein, wo du das Gefühl hast, das du vielleicht etwas brauchen könntest. 
Wasser und Abwasseranschluss dort, wo du sie für den periodischen Unterhalt benötigst. 
Zum Wassereinlauf in den Teich und den Abfluss achte drauf, das du eine Kreisströmung erreichst und mit dem Wind arbeitest. Ein Skimmer ist auch immer Gold wert. 

Ach ja...  das wichtigste.....
Sammle die Infos die du kriegst. Nimm was passt und vergiss den Rest. 
LG 
Patrik


----------



## PeBo (25. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir die Anzahl der Goldies wohl auf gut 5 reduzieren und die Kois erhöhen.


Hallo Marc, aus 5 Goldfischen werden auch irgendwann 100, es sei denn du hast nur 1 Geschlecht. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle auf einige Koi beschränken. 

Übrigens habe ich bei meinem Teich eine ähnliche Abgrenzung wie bei dir, ohne Ringanker:






Dies ist jetzt schon viele Jahre so, und ich habe keine Probleme damit.
Auf dem Bild (von der Bauphase) sieht man auch den Bodenablauf. Dazu würde ich, ganz wie mein Vorredner, auch raten.
Diesen habe ich einfach mit einem KG-Rohr mit einer Pumpenkammer (außerhalb des Teiches) verbunden. In dieser liegt dann die Pumpe. Der Vorteil ist, dass du von dem tiefsten Punkt saugst, ohne dass man Schlauch und Pumpe im Teich positioniert.
Als Pumpenkammer habe ich einfach zwei Mörtelkübel zusammengesetzt. Hier mal ein Foto davon (steht natürlich auf dem Kopf):





Wenn alles bepflanzt ist, sieht es so aus:





Gruß Peter


----------



## Teichmatze (25. Okt. 2021)

Hallo

Ich will ja dein Plan nicht ganz umkrempeln.
Aber:

Einen Bodenablauf würde ich immer machen.
Einen Skimmer auch auf jeden Fall.
Dann mit den Schaalsteinen einen unterirdischen Bürstenfilter mauern,der mindestens 3 Meter lang und 80cm breit ist.
Dann och einen Biofilter mit naß aufgestellten Pumpen.

So hab ich das auch,bin total zufrieden und habe bodentief klares Wasser.

Aber das muß jeder selber Wissen.

Ein Bürstenfilter ist nicht störungsanfällig,der verträgt in meinem Fall auch locker mal 20 cm Wasserstandsschwankungen.

Bin gespannt auf das Projekt.

Achja,den Filter direkt am Teich und darauf die Terasse mit Holzdielen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> Teichfolie 1,5mm (PVC über den Folienleger)


PE Folie ist UV beständiger und weicher an sonsten steht sie der PVC Folie nichts nach.
Sie ist ebenso verschweißbar oder auch verklebbar.


----------



## Geier (25. Okt. 2021)

Morgen um viertel nach acht fahren wir zu Bauhaus. Gemietet ist ein Sprinter und es gibt 3 Touren mit Schalsteinen und Beton-Estrich. Also knapp 3 T.

Sry, aber der Bodenablauf ist raus, da keine Möglichkeit mehr und mein Elektriker hatte das erst vor 3 Wochen, da hing ein Fisch drin. Nehme bei Bedarf eine Pumpe. Danke trotzdem für die netten Hinweise!

Wie mache ich es die kommenden Tage mit den Schalsteinen -direkt auf den Boden und mit den Rasenborden verkleben???

@ Peter: du hattest auch scheinbar kein Gefälle und darum alles Erde.

Muss ich mir innen um die Teichfolie Gedanken machen, wenn die 50cm langen Granitborde gestapelt sind? (Und wie verklebe ich die über der Steinfolie hinsichtlich Eis)?

... Bin am überlegen einen "live-Eintrag" (also immer Updates) einzustellen, wenn Rosonanz da ist.

Das müsst ihr entscheiden. Ich will euch nicht nerven.

Wisst ihr... Man lebt nur ein Mal...

Ich wünsche einen schönen Feierabend!


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> Gedacht hatten wir aber desweiteren an einen Bachlauf über Solar


Ich sehe es als falsch an einen Bachlauf über Solar zu betreiben. 
Der Bachlauf ist in meinen Augen die "Mutter" aller Bio Filter. 
Je nach dem ob er schnell oder langsam läuft entwickelt sich im Bachlauf eine angepasste Biologie wenn er 24/7 durch läuft. Wird er an und abgeschalten beeinflußt du nur negativ die Biologischen Abläufe. 
Lass den Bachlauf bitte durch laufen, alle Teich Lebewesen werden dir danken, ob groß oder klein.


----------



## Geier (25. Okt. 2021)

Danke samorai,

Ich werde es meiner Frau vermitteln.

Was sagt ihr zu meinen anderen Ideen bzw Bedenken?

Ich bin doch total unerfahren und nicht lernresistent; möchte ich behaupten.


----------



## PeBo (25. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> mein Elektriker hatte das erst vor 3 Wochen, da hing ein Fisch drin



Das muss dann aber ein Babyfisch gewesen sein. Zwischen Bodenablaufdeckel und Folie sind normalerweise nur maximal 2cm Platz.




Geier schrieb:


> @ Peter: du hattest auch scheinbar kein Gefälle und darum alles Erde.



Das stimmt allerdings, bei mir ist das Gelände in diesem Bereich eben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2021)

Ich habe auch ein Gefälle Grundstück und ich habe es so gelöst, das da wo der Teich am hoesten aus dem Boden ragt, sich die Flachwasserzone befindet. 
Der seitliche Druck wird dabei dezimiert.


----------



## Kolja (26. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Heini,





Geier schrieb:


> Aufbau von unten: Teichvlies, Teichfolie, Vlies, Steinfolie und darauf die Palisaden, welche wir mit der oberen Reihe an die Borde lehnen und untereinander partiell verkleben.



die Steinfolie würde ich weglassen. Hier im Forum wird beschrieben, dass sie nicht lange hält und die Steine abkrümeln.

Für mich wären die Granitpalisaden zu einförmig als Randgestaltung und teures Material "einfach nur versenkt". Mit einem lockereren Aufbau mit ungleichmäßigen Steinen und dem Anlegen verschiedener Höhen bietest du verschiedenen Pflanzen Raum und es können auch Tiere zum Trinken und Baden kommen.

Die Folie lässt sich auch mit einer Schiene am Rand befestigen.

Das mit dem WPC habe ich nicht verstanden. Soll das auf die obere Kante deines jetzigen Randes und des zukünftigen Ringankers?

Wo hoch soll denn der Wasserstand sein?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Okt. 2021)

Teich...Koi...in Bauphase...
Wie immer die dringende Empfehlung:
 1 x BA und 1 x Skimmer in KG 110 oder besser 125 vorzusehen.
Bei Koi und 30m³ ggf. 2 x BA....
Dazu 2 x  Rücklaufleitungen KG 110 mit Flanschen
Den BA kannst Du auch noch verschlossen lassen (Folie nicht aufschneiden).

Rohre gehen irgendwohin, wo ein Filterkellerchen (unter Gartenhaus wäre top ) hinpasst.
dort wird oder kann energiesparend gefiltert werden.
Egal mit was für Technik.....Hauptsache Du hast den Teich fertig und musst da nicht mehr ran.
Technik bastel kannst Du später nach Bedarf.

Lass mal den Rand mit den Platten und nimm die Schalsteine für den Filterkeller.....
Die Saison ist gelutscht- mach ruhig und plane nochmal ordentlich....


----------



## Turbo (26. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> ... Bin am überlegen einen "live-Eintrag" (also immer Updates) einzustellen, wenn Rosonanz da ist.


Habe meinen Teich hier im Forum entwickelt. Solange du nicht pampig wirst, wirst du wervolle Tipps erhalten.  
Viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt


----------



## Teichmatze (26. Okt. 2021)

Hallo

Mal zu Fischen im BA.
Ich hatte auch anfang des Jahres zwei ganz kleine Koi,die haben es irgendwie geschafft durch den Ba in die Bürstenkammer zu schwimmen.
Sind auch sehr ängstlich gewesen,weil die anderen die immer gejagt haben.
Hatte schon mittleid mit den beiden kleinen.
Da hab ich aber blöd geschaut,als ich die im Filter gesehen habe.
Mußte alle Bürsten rausnehmen und viel Wasser ablassen um die einzufangen.
Aber normalerweise gibt es da keine Probleme,wenn die etwas größer sind,ist der Sog da nicht so groß.
Der Spalt ist bei mir etwas größer als 2 cm,weil ich __ Ahorn Blätter habe und die sollen da durch.deswegen habe ich mir für die Deckel Abstandshalter gedreht.

Also deswegen auf einen BA verzichten wird später nerven.

Bau den lieber ein.

Schwerkraftsystem spart später auch viel Energie,die Preise steigen ständig.

Ich ärgere mich schon,das meine beiden Rückleitungen nur 75 er Schläuche sind und keine 110er Rohre.
Aber das kann notfalls geändert werden,so lang sind die nicht.

Einen Luftheber finde ich dabei sehr interessant,Luft braucht man ja ehh,wenn die dann doppelt nützlich ist,umso besser.
So ein Filterkeller ist schnell gemacht.
Boden unbedingt betonieren und an Gefälle richtung ablauf denken.
Ich habe leider nur Sandboden,das stört mich jetzt schon,weil der sich trotz stampfen nun schon verändert.
Bei den Temperaturen ist das mit der Folie ehh nicht schön zu machen,da kannste auch noch richtig planen und bauen und im Frühjahr
Die Folie verlegen.

Achja,ich habe mich hier 2009 angemeldet und erst 2020 den Teich so gebaut wie er jetzt ist,vorher immer geplant und überlegt,die Kinder waren noch klein und brauchten den Platz für sich.
Danach Partyzone mit Feuerstelle.
Nun Teich mit Spa Zone für die Eltern.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Geier (26. Okt. 2021)

@Turbo

Das Wort pampig habe ich übersehen, da es überhaupt nicht böswillig war. Ich will halt euch nicht nerven, daher hatte ich auch das mit dem Spam geschrieben.

Wie dem auch sei, heute waren wir einkaufen; Bild anbei.

Ok, also nichts mit Solar beim Bachlauf etc.

Und jetzt noch eine Grube für den Filter ausheben, habe ich ehrlich gestanden keine Lust (auch nicht langzeitlich betrachtet). Da ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch.

Bzgl. Skimmer muss ich sagen, dass wir nicht das minimalste Laub oder anderes haben. Wenn ich auch hier falsch liege bitte um Verbesserung.

Was mache ich den jetzt -Schalsteine direkt auf den Mutterboden und an die bereits 10cm und mehr betonierten Rasenkanten?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Okt. 2021

Schöne GranitPalisaden wie ich finde

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Okt. 2021

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Okt. 2021

Moin aus dem Norden Teichmatze,

also wenn ich Sand wie du hätte, dann hätte ich unseren Teich per Hand ausgegraben. Das wollte ich ursprünglich sogar bei unserem Lehmboden. Als ich am Baggern war, ist mir bewusst geworden (und ich hatte davor schon viel ausgehoben mit Manneskraft), was ich mir erspart habe bei den Massen.

Wir haben hier puren Lehm. Ist es feucht, ist er sau schwer. Wenn's trocken ist, ist er wie Beton. Selbst der Bagger hatte seine Mühe.

Wir haben 35qm per Schaufel und Schubkarre über 30m weggeschafft. Dazu Beton und Steine Retoure...Ende im Gelände...

Dazu haben wir lange nach einem "vernünftigen" Folienleger gesucht und Anfang kommenden Jahres geht der in Rente. Der hat unser Vertrauen bekommen und soll das jetzt machen.


----------



## Teichmatze (26. Okt. 2021)

Tja,das ist viel Arbeit. aber egal wie man an sein Ziel kommt,die ganze Arbeit lohnt sich total,wenn man entspannt in den Teich schauen kann.

Wir haben über 40qm mit Hand und Schaufel ausgegraben,mit Schubkarren teilweise bei Nachbarn verteilt,manche Stellen waren 100 Meter weit weg.
Vieles ist auf Anhänger gefahren und woanders wieder abgeschaufelt worden. 3 Wochen Sommerurlaub waren das reinste Fitnessstudio.
Aber egal,das war super.
Schalsteine ,Kies und Zement wieder nach hinten.
Alles in allem sehr viel Maloche. aber das Ergebniss überzeugt und entschädigt für alles.

Du mußt für dich entscheiden was Du willst.
Wir können nur Tipps geben und von Erfahrungen berichten.
Wieviel Du davon annimmst und umsetzt,ist allein deine Sache.
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft für das Projekt,das wird schon werden.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## krallowa (27. Okt. 2021)

Moin,

lass dich nicht bekloppt machen mit dem BA.
Klar sieht es ohne Schlauch und Pumpe im Teich schöner aus, da kann ich nicht wiedersprechen.
Sollte aber mal was an der Pumpe sein, zieh sie raus und kauf ne Neue.
Ist was am BA, geh tauchen, lass Wasser ab oder mach alles neu.
Ich hatte auch immer gedacht, ach hätte ich mal einen BA angelegt, mittlerweile bin ich froh das ich keinen habe.
Bei den Unmengen an Fadenalgen die im Sommer am Pumpengehäuse habe, hätte ich Bedenken mit einem BA.
Glaube nicht das der das ohne zu verstopfen überstehen würde.
Stromkosten sind bei einem Luftheber sicher ein Argument, aber ich sage mir immer, ein Hobby kostet halt Geld.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr auf den Baufortschritt gespannt und warte auf viele Fotos.

MfG
Ralf

PS: Einen RInganker habe ich auch nicht, mein Teich ist 40cm über der Grasnarbe und das seit 7 Jahren mit loser Steinmauer als Umrandung.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Okt. 2021



krallowa schrieb:


> Hier noch eins von außen
> Anhang anzeigen 132547


So sieht mein "Ringanker" aus


----------



## Geier (27. Okt. 2021)

Hey Ralf,

thanks für dein Kommentar.

Ja...man muss immer differenzieren und gucken was für einen selber am wichtigsten ist und wo man persönlich Präferenzen setzt.

Ich bin trotzdem für alle (!) Hinweise und Meinungen dankbar und denen gegenüber positiv gestimmt.

Sagt mir einfach, wenn etwas verkehrt ist oder nicht oder etwas anders sein sollte.

Heute morgen habt ihr ein Photo vom Shopping (macht ja eigentlich immer Spass oder -in diesem Fall nicht) bekommen.

Und nun ein Update -ich denke wir waren fleissig. Feierabend Bier  ist offen, aber ich glaube ich leg gleich nochmal los und betoniere etwas

Dazu hatte ich heute über den Tag, aus meiner Sicht wegweisende Ideen für den Rand/Gefälle etc. Auch wenn Samorai vorher schon einen Hinweis gab (danke für!). Bin noch am verfeinern von seinem Anstoß und meinen Gedankengängen.

So sieht's heute Abend aus:

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Okt. 2021

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Okt. 2021

Wird jetzt alles verfüllt zwischen Rasenborden und Schalsteinen (die Schalsteine selbst natürlich auch).

Dann sollte das bombenfest sein!!?


----------



## samorai (27. Okt. 2021)

Cool  .


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2021)

Moin Geier,
schön dass du hier her gefunden hast. Zu deinem (nicht) Ringanker sag ich jetzt nicht auch noch was. Aber zu deiner gewählten Teichform, da muss ich einfach nachfragen.
Du bast ja sehr viele und sehr große Terrassen angelegt, vermutlich für Pflanzen. Und da seh ich so Probleme, denn im Flachbereich -15 cm bis 0 wachsen die meisten und vor allem blühfreudigsten Pflanzen.
In 80 - 100 cm tiefe sollten See/ __ Teichrosen stehen. Je nach Sorte und Winterfestigkeit. Dazwischen gibt es "nur" Seegras und co., die tragen jedoch nicht wirklich zu einer Reinigung bei. Höchstens für etwas mehr Sauerstoff eintrag im Winter, sofern der Teich Schnee- und Eisfrei ist. Jedoch ist bei dem geplanten Besatz das ganze eher von symbolischer Natur.
Aber die willst ja auch noch im Teich schwimmen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Nur wo, in dem kleinen Bereich in der Mitte von, was sind das 3 x 3 m?
Auf jeden Fall für den geplanten Besatz im Winter zu klein, nach meiner Meinung.
Und dann noch was wie kommst du in den Schwimmbereich? Mit einem Steg?  Dann sollten dort auch noch entsprechende Fundamente gesetzt werden.
Ach und noch eins. Die geplanten Fische fühlen sich gewiss sau wohl in deinem Teich. Also so richtig sau wohl, so ganz ohne Sakasmus. Bestimmt so wohl wie bei mir. Und ich kann alle zwei bis drei Jahre ca. 100- 500 Goldfische und inzwischen auch einige Koi Verschenken. Dazu fahre ich teilweise durch die halbe Republik, nur im den Fischen ein schönes neues zu Hause zu geben.
Leider klappt das nicht so oft und der Markt ist voll mit Fischen. Daher gehen inzwischen viele als Futterfische an eine Auffangstation. Zum verfüttern 
Jedoch seh ich bei dir das Problem, wie will man die rausbekommen???
Gut irgend wann sind es soviele, das dein zweiter Name Jesus ist und der dritte Petrus ist.
Bitte mach dir jetzt darüber Gedanken, wie es später werden sollte. Nicht das du in einigen Jahren sagst: das war meine blödeste Geldverbrennidee und ich schütte alles wieder zu.
Bis dahin viel Spaß und Erfolg. Und gerne lassen wir uns von dir mit deiner weiteren Doku unterhalten, jedoch nur mit ganz vielen Bildern.


----------



## Geier (28. Okt. 2021)

Guten Morgen,

schwimmen wollten wir in dem Teich hat nicht. Dafür haben wir die Ostsee 7 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad entfernt.

Warum ist das ein NICHT RINGANKER -wo ist der Fehler bzw. Stabilitätsprobleme?

Der unterste Bereich ist circa 2,5 x 3 Meter; der Teil darüber circa 6 x 6 Meter.

Meine Frau möchte unbedingt so um die 5 Goldfische. Wenn Sie die haben will, dann muss Sie sich darum später auch kümmern (werde trotzdem supporten).


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Heini,


Geier schrieb:


> schwimmen wollten wir in dem Teich hat nicht


Okay, dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert.


Geier schrieb:


> Ostsee 7 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad


Auch nicht schlecht, könnte man fast neidisch werden


Geier schrieb:


> Warum ist das ein NICHT RINGANKER -wo ist der Fehler bzw. Stabilitätsprobleme?


Ich seh da keine größeren Probleme, wenn es etwas drückt ist das halt so.
Auf dauer könnte die Folie drunter leiden, kommt aber auch auf die Folie an.
Darum wollte ich nicht noch mehr dazu schreiben, ost ja alles irgendwie schon erwähnt worden.


Geier schrieb:


> Meine Frau möchte unbedingt


Ja wenn das so ist, kann man nur sagen: alles gut.
Zur Not gibt es ja noch Landeschilder für __ Reiher und co, die freuen sich auch über einen gedeckten Tisch. 


Geier schrieb:


> 5 Goldfische


Also wenn sie die wirklich so sehr mag kann ich die gerne im Frühjahr über den Zaun schmeißen


----------



## Geier (28. Okt. 2021)

@Troll

Wie hast du deine Palisaden oben am Rand befestigt?


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> @Troll
> 
> Wie hast du deine Palisaden oben am Rand befestigt?


 steh gerade auf dem Schlauch. Palisade??? Was meinst du genau???


----------



## Geier (28. Okt. 2021)

Bzw. Steine oben am Wasserrand?


----------



## Turbo (28. Okt. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> steh gerade auf dem Schlauch. Palisade??? Was meinst du genau???


Aber René
Du wirst doch doch die unaufdringliche Palisade in deinem Garten gesehen haben.


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2021)

Geier schrieb:


> Bzw. Steine oben am Wasserrand?


Ach so, ja. Das ist kompliziert zu beschreiben. Ich versuche morgen mal eine Zeichnung zu machen.


Turbo schrieb:


> Aber René
> Du wirst doch doch die unaufdringliche Palisade in deinem Garten gesehen haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 255641


Ähm nö, sowas kleines übersehe ich gern mal. Ist die neu? Muss ich morgen mal drauf achten.
Hatte dem Galabauer extra gesagt ich will eine Naturstein Mauer mit BW- Draht.


----------



## Geier (15. Nov. 2021)

Inzwischen ist das Wasser drin und der Rest von der Folie wird morgen verlegt.

Die 10qm Lehm kommen diese Woche bis zu meinem Geburtstag weg. Scheiß Arbeit. Kann das nicht mehr sehen.

Die Frage an euch -welchen Filter soll ich über den Winter fürs Frühjahr vorbereiten. Auch wenn die Frage gefallen ist, möchte ich bitte wegweisende Antworten.

Unsere Ansprüche:

Fläche bzw Raum mit Teilbepflanzung: 55qm (die Pflanzen werden durch ein Netz vorm Abfressen gesichert.) Teichtiefe Stelle circa 7-8qm auf knapp 2m.
Besatz circa 15 Koi
Möglichst wenig Reinigungsintervalle was für uns PRIORITÄT hat.

Ich dachte an ein Bogensieb und 1 IBC Bürsten und 1 IBC Helix ruhend.

(Trommelfilter fällt wegen dem Lärm raus)

Wenn das Bogensieb voll ist und weiterläuft, ist der restliche Filter voll mit dem Kram, aber dann kann ich das nach 2 Wochen Urlaub sauber machen.

Habe ich da einen falschen Gedanken als Neuling?

Gibt es bessere Vorschläge für wenig Wartung? (Platz circa 10qm).

Alles gepumpt (bitte keine Nachrichten, wenn du hättest Schwerkraft etc).

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Nov. 2021

Der Teich hat 55qm Oberfläche aber 30 - 35 qm³

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Nov. 2021

Und so gut wie keinen Laubbefall...


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2021)

Ich denke mit einem Endlos Bandfilter oder einem zweiten Bürsten Filter bist Du bestens aufgestellt. 
Wobei ich zu dem zweiten Bürsten Filter tendiere. 
Der Endlos Band Filter kann auch eine Macke bekommen wenn du im Urlaub bist, der Bürsten Filter dagegen läuft und läuft und läuft. 
Von den Spaltsieb Filter rate ich dir aus zwei Gründen ab, er muß noch Höher stehen wie der darauf folgende Filter, für ein gepumtes System = Pumpen Kraft Verlust. 
Und zweitens, er ist unzuverlässig. 

Ich rate dir auch alle Filter in das Erdreich einzubauen, je weniger Höhe desto mehr Pumpen Kraft hast du, siehe Pumpen Kurve. 

Bleibt noch die Frage zur Reinigung der IBC'S.... entweder Schlammsauger oder Tauchpumpe.


----------



## PeBo (15. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Von den Spaltsieb Filter rate ich dir aus zwei Gründen ab, er muß noch Höher stehen wie der darauf folgende Filter, für ein gepumtes System = Pumpen Kraft Verlust.
> Und zweitens, er ist unzuverlässig.


Hallo Ron, es gibt doch auch Bogensiebfilter für Schwerkraftfilter wie zum Beispiel der UltraSieve.
Dieser soll so eingebaut werden, dass die Oberkante des Gehäuses nur 1cm über dem maximalen Wasserstand im Teich ist.
Außerdem sind diese auch sehr zuverlässig, wenn man den Bewertungen glauben darf.

Ich denke, dass Heini wohl eher in diese Richtung tendiert.

Gruß Peter

PS: Außerdem bin ich mit meinem automatisch abreinigendem Bogensiebfilter (Link) und nach geschaltetem Bürstenfilter auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Der Bachlauf ist in meinen Augen die "Mutter" aller Bio Filter.
> Je nach dem ob er schnell oder langsam läuft entwickelt sich im Bachlauf eine angepasste Biologie wenn er 24/7 durch läuft. Wird er an und abgeschalten beeinflußt du nur negativ die Biologischen Abläufe.
> Lass den Bachlauf bitte durch laufen, alle Teich Lebewesen werden dir danken, ob groß oder klein.


Nö.

Es kommt auf die Ausführung des Bachlaufes an. Man braucht kein 24/7 wenn man passend baut.
Mein Bachlauf läuft nie leer. Eher eine Zusammenreihung von Becken mit eine durchgängigen Folie unter allen.
Das Wasser läuft wenn es regnet durch den Bachlauf in den Teich. Sonst bringt meine Oasepumpe je nach Einstellung 
1x15 min/Tag (Winter) oder 2x mehere Stunden Wasser in den Bachlauf. 
Ich stelle die Zeitschaltuhr eher so ein, dass die Pumpe läuft, wenn unsere Solarplatte auf dem Dach Strom produziert. (Eigenverbrauch).
Oder wenn wir am Teich sitzen und das Plätschern hörren möchten.

Durch die Kleinbecken ist eine Biologie immer am arbeiten. Die Becken werden alle paar Jahre mal vom Schlamm welcher sich sammellt, befreit.

Immer mal ein anderes. 






Zeige Anhang 223720


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2021)

Hallo @PeBo! 
Deine Idee mit der automatischen Absaugung ist ja nicht schlecht und da will ich auch gar nicht dran rütteln. 
Aber Heini sein Teich ist noch mal 10m3 größer,
bedenke das bitte. 

Du schreibst, mit deiner Anlage kommst du ca 6 Tage lang klar, jetzt kommt Heini mit seinem größeren Teich und baut deine Anlage nach. 
Brauch er dann nicht alles mal 2? 

Hallo @Tottoabs! 

Du hast schon oft über deinen Bachlauf geschrieben und ich kenne ihn. 

Deinen Bachlauf schätze ich anerob ein da er langsam und auch nicht immer läuft. 

Mein Bachlauf läuft schnell, also aerob Bepflanzung stellt sich von allein ein, zB __ Quellmoos. Ich glaube nicht das bei dir Quellmoos wächst. 

Zwei ganz verschiedene Arten von Bachlaeufe, beide arbeiten heterotroph, das Resultat einer Reinigung des Wassers bleibt aber gleich. 

Ebend daraus ziehe ich den Schluß und Vergleiche auch mit den uns  bekannten Bio Filtertern, da das Prinzip in Bio Filter gleich ist.


----------



## Geier (13. Dez. 2021)

Moin nach einiger Zeit,

Die Folie ist drinnen (1,5mm mit 900er Vlies), sowie Wasser und 5 kleine bis 17cm  Goldfische (sollten nur Männchen sein bei der schlanken Form, hoffentlich).

Die Polygonalplatten sind für den Januar geplant. Vorher kommt noch die Steinfolie am Rand. Die Bruchsteine bestellen wir wohl diese Woche mit circa 5 Tonnen.

Bin gerade dabei 7m Palisaden aufzustellen.

Bezüglich des Filters denke ich nach wie vor an 3 IBC (Evtl. Bogensieb/Siebfilter davor zum abklemmen, wenn man 14 Tage im Urlaub ist). Die Vorbereitungen gehen im Januar los.

Unsere Planung ist bei 35000Liter 5-10 Goldfische und 8 Koi. Dabei soll es auch bleiben.

Manchmal ist weniger mehr. Hab von allem eigentlich zu viel und es macht teilweise einfach mehr Stress als Nutzen.

Habt eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit,

HEINI  

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Dez. 2021

Die silbernen Pfosten werden natürlich noch von Jute umhüllt... Alles im Aufbau fürs Frühjahr


----------



## Geier (13. Apr. 2022)

Moin Moin liebe Teichfreunde,

ich hatte ja versprochen ein Update zu bringen.

Die Polygonal Platten sind verlegt. Dazu haben wir auf die Palisaden am Teichrand verzichtet. Stattdessen haben wir wir Steinfolie eingebracht, was uns sehr gut im Zusammenhang mit den Randplatten gefällt.

Die Bambuszäune mit den Kübeln bekommen noch eine 2,20m hohe Pagode, was alles über einen Dämmerungssensor jeden Abend gesteuert und bestrahlt wird.

Der Filter (2 IBC, 1 Bürsten und 1 mit Würfeln und drei Matten) läuft seit 2 Wochen inklusive UVC 55 Watt. Nach einer Woche Laufzeit haben wir Söll Starter Bakkis 2,5 Stunden einwirken lassen. Pumpenfluss circa 7000l/h. 

Die Rohre werden noch kaschiert und weitere Elektrik installiert. Auch wenn meines Erachtens schon gut Sauerstoff in den Teich durch den Filter kommt, haben wir auch noch einen 40er Belüfterring.

Was uns leicht nervt ist das grüne Wasser mit Schwebealgen. Trotz 5 Tagen UVC keine Besserung. Von den Werten her ist das Wasser in Ordnung und schon seit circa Ende Oktober drin.

Habe einen UVC Rechner bei Genesis durchlaufen lassen und der sagt 126 Watt. Das bestärkt etwas meinen heutigen Kauf einer zweiten UVC 55W im Parallelbetrieb.

Vielleicht habt ihr zum grünen Wasser ja Anregungen, ansonsten müssen wir uns wohl einfach gedulden.

Trotzdem möchte jetzt bald mal klares Wasser und um es bald (!)genießen können.


Ich wünsche euch allen schon jetzt schöne Osterfeiertage!   

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Apr. 2022

Falls sich jemand fragt was das an dem Rand ist...wir haben Pflanzen gesetzt zur Wasserreinigung und Optik (bisher ein Anfang) und diese mit einem Netz unten Steinwurst  und oben Treibschnur gespannt...wir hoffen es hilft, ansonsten müssen wir einen neuen Versuch starten

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Apr. 2022

PS: die Bank etc bleibt da so bestimmt nicht stehen. Es ist noch im Aufbau.


----------



## janfo (13. Apr. 2022)

Das beste gegen Algen im Wasser ist Pflanzen setzen. Ich denke das wird der Grund sein warum das Wasser nicht klar ist. Zu wenige Pflanzen.
Die Nährstoffe werden dann eben von Algen verbraucht. Denn verbraucht werden sie immer.
Eine UVC-Lampe hilft da auch nur bedingt, sie tötet Algen und teilweise auch andere Mikroorganismen ab die sich dann wiederum zu Nährstoffen zersetzen innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit. Wodurch wieder neue Algen wachsen wenn man nicht permanent den Filter reinigt. Was aber auch Kontraproduktiv wäre da man so wieder das mikrobielle Gleichgewicht aus dem Takt bringt.
Also: viel mehr Pflanzen setzen und abwarten  Einen Anfang habt ihr ja gemacht, vielleicht bringt euch das eurem Ziel schon näher


----------



## Knipser (13. Apr. 2022)

Geier schrieb:


> Moin Moin liebe Teichfreunde,
> 
> ich hatte ja versprochen ein Update zu bringen.
> 
> ...


Der Teich hat einfach zu wenig Pflanzen, Bachlauf oder Filtergraben mit viel Wasserpflanzen wären hier von großem Nutzen. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann mit UV Amalgam Lampen im Filter bestücken 90w reichen. Noch besser wäre Vliesfilterung, Genesis hat sowas aber teuer, dann hättest Du ruhe. Bei Deiner teuren Anlage dürfte das doch kein Problem sein. Willi


----------



## samorai (13. Apr. 2022)

Fehler hoch 3. 


Geier schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche Laufzeit haben wir Söll Starter Bakkis 2,5 Stunden einwirken lassen. Pumpenfluss circa 7000l/h.


Das sind schnell lebende Bakterien und die zerstören die Bakterien Kultur die deinen Teich am laufen halten sollen. 
Damit hast du dir deine Teichflora zerstört und noch mal um 3 bis 4 Wochen zurück gesetzt. 
Warum fragst du nicht vorher. 
Im Koi Teich gibt es auch klares Wasser "ohne Pflanzen", dafür mit viele unterschiedlichen Bakterien Filter sprich Biologie. 

Tipp: Einmal die Woche 20 ml Urea in den ersten Filter, das ist was zwischen deinen Beinen hängt zum Null Tarif um es wieder einzuraenken
. 



Geier schrieb:


> Was uns leicht nervt ist das grüne Wasser mit Schwebealgen. Trotz 5 Tagen UVC keine Besserung. Von den Werten her ist das Wasser in Ordnung und schon seit circa Ende Oktober drin.


Wer seinen Feind besser kennt, kann auch besser gegen ihn wirken. 
UVC nur Nachts anmachen, denn Nachts findet keine Vermehrung der Algen statt. 
Und noch eins, Schwebealgen setzen bei Abtoetung durch UV wieder Phosphat frei, das belebt die Neu Bildung der Schwebealgen. 
Also haelt man ein gewisses Gleichgewicht bei der UVC und tötet nicht rund um die Uhr. 
Oder bei 2 Pumpen wird nur eine an die UVC angeschlossen.


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Ron,



samorai schrieb:


> Das sind schnell lebende Bakterien und die zerstören die Bakterien Kultur die deinen Teich am laufen halten sollen.
> Damit hast du dir deine Teichflora zerstört und noch mal um 3 bis 4 Wochen zurück gesetzt.


Das kann man doch so pauschal gar nicht bewerten.

Abgesehen von Deiner persönlichen Einstellung zu Filterstartern, hast Du mal einen Link, welcher Deine Aussage etwas untermauern könnte?
Ansonsten würde ich die Aussage, dass Filterstarterbakterien bestehende Kulturen 'zerstören' würden, in den Bereich der unbelegten Behauptung verschieben wollen.



VG Carsten


PS:
30m³ und ein 7000er Pümpchen ...
Das kann anfangs nur in einer Algenblüte enden.


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Filterstarterbakterien bestehende Kulturen 'zerstören' würden, in den Bereich der unbelegten Behauptung verschieben wollen.


Nicht direkt zerstören, würde ich behaupten. Jedoch auf Grund ihres beschleunigten Nährstoffverbrauchs um sich zu vermehren fehlen den anderen die Nahrung. Ist dann die Nahrung verzehrt sterben sie und setzen wiederum die Nährstoffe frei. Jedoch nicht genug damit sie selbst davon überleben könnten. Jetzt müssen die gesuchten Nährstoffe sich wieder weit genug ansammeln damit die "normalen" Bakterien sich wieder entwickeln können. Jedoch dauert dies viel länger, was unweigerlich zu einem viel höheren Peak führt. 
Usw.
Usw.


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2022)

Hallo René,

was mir gefällt, das ist dieser Teil Deines Postings:


troll20 schrieb:


> ..., würde ich behaupten.


Yeah 

Und das ist aber auch genau der Teil, welcher bei Ron fehlt.
Wenn Ron schreiben würde "nach meiner Erfahrung" o.ä., dann könnte und würde man den folgenden Teil seiner Aussage ganz anders einordnen. Und dann hätte ich mich auch gar nicht gemeldet, bzw. hätte mir mein obiges Posting komplett erspart.

Zum Rest Deines Postings:
Mir ist schon klar, wie Ihr zu einem solchen Schluss kommt, dass Starterbakterien schädlich sein würden.
Diese Schlussfolgerung ist aber aus meiner Sicht wahrscheinlich nicht ganz richtig.

Ich bin *kein *Biologe, aber nach allem was ich so über Nitrifikation, Bakterien und was sonst noch alles so dazu gehört, gelesen habe:
Da würde ich abstreiten wollen, dass eine Zugabe von Filterstartern zum Sterben der bestehenden Bakterienkultur führen würde.
Dass sich diese gegenseitig beeinflussen, das steht außer Frage und wird nicht bestritten.

Die interessanteste Frage wäre aber für mich, inwieweit solche Filterstarter die Bakterien unterstützen, welche für die Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat 'verantwortlich' sind. Denn das ist eine vermehrungsfaule Bande ...


@samorai :
Über einen Link würde ich mich trotzdem freuen.
Ich finde nichts, aber gar nichts, was Deine Aussage wenigstens irgendwie unterstützt.
Gern ändere ich dann auch meine Einstellung/Einschätzung.

Ansonsten schreibe bitte bei solchen Aussagen irgendwie die Worte 'persönliche Erfahrung/Einschätzung/Vermutung' hinzu.
Dann kann auch der Ratsuchende Deine Aussage besser einordnen und ich muss beim Lesen nicht immer schlucken. 




Ansonsten ist es doch so:
Immer wenn jemand etwas in den Teich kippt: Filterstarter, "EM-Bakterien aus der Urlösung", Milchsäurebakterien, Medikamente, ein ganz geheimes Geheimsupermittel oder was auch immer ...
Solche Aktionen bringen die vorhandene Biologie immer ins Schleudern.
Und zwar auch genau so, wie René das eben beschrieben hat.
Warum dann nun aber die Starterbakterien so richtig böse sind/sein sollen - das ist mir ein Rätsel.

Einig bin ich mit Euch darüber, das man sich im Normalfall das Geld eigentlich sparen könnte, wenn man stattdessen ...


VG Carsten


PS und btw:
Interessant ist hier der letzte Absatz, das vergessen viele 





PPS:
Und zum eigentlichen Thread     

Hallo Heini,

wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, ist aus meiner Sicht die erzielte Umwälzrate mit der 7000er Pumpe bei einem 30m³ großen Teich mit Fischbesatz viel zu gering.
Ehe die "grüne Brühe" wieder durch die UVC geschleust wird, da vergeht viel zu viel Zeit und die Schwebealgen haben genug Zeit sich zu vermehren.
Gerade auch bei diesen Wassertemperaturen und den zur Zeit noch wenigen Wasserpflanzen, da braucht ein neuer Teich viel Zeit, bevor sich alles einpegelt.

Du hast sicher auch schon oft von einer 'Algenblüte' bei einem neuen Teich gelesen.
Dies kann auch dann passieren, wenn man seinem Teich eine klinisch reine Reinigung angedeihen lässt.


Leider habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts über Deine Verrohrung Pumpe - Filter gefunden.
Gerade auch bei einer schwachen Pumpe ist ein genügend großer Querschnitt des Schlauches hilfreich.


Aber im Moment würde ich Dir empfehlen, dass Du erst einmal wartest und beobachtest.
Wenigstens so lange, bis die Wassertemperatur stabil über 12°C liegt. Dann sollte die Teichbiologie so langsam in Gang kommen ...

Ob die Filter und alles sonstige dazu ausreicht, dass Du immer klares Wasser hast, das kann ich bis bei den wenigen Details zur Technik des Teiches, welche ich hier im Thread gefunden habe, nicht einmal ansatzweise einschätzen. (Bis auf die zu geringe Umwälzrate ...)



VG Carsten


----------



## Geier (14. Apr. 2022)

Guten Morgen,

Zunächst einmal danke für eure Antworten!

Ich habe mich beim Bau an die Anleitung einer bekannten Website hinsichtlich IBC Selbstbau gehalten.

Die Pflanzen sollen noch um circa 50% aufgestockt werden.

Was die Teichtechnik angeht, ist diese recht simpel gehalten:

Effektive/reale Pumpenleistung 7000l/h (9000er Pumpe) mit 32er Schlauch an 55W UVC Amalgam gefolgt von einem Bürsten IBC und einem Würfel+Matten IBC.

Geraten wurde auch zu einer nicht allzu hoher Pumpenleistung, damit das Wasser gründlicher vom UVC bestrahlt und auch im Filter behandelt werden kann. Desweiteren soll ein Nachtbetrieb der UVC verbunden mit viel Schalteinheiten ja die Lebensdauer der Lampe stark herabsetzen.

Frage ist was sollen wir außer mehr Pflanzen tun um den Filter einlaufen zu lassen aber auch die grüne Pest los zu bekommen -größere Pumpe, größere UVC oder beides oder Däumchen drehen?

Filter läuft jetzt genau 2 Wochen, davon 7 Tage mit Starterbakkis und 5 Tage UVC. Derzeit so gut wie kein Fischbesatz, später circa 10 Koi.

PS: übersteht den letzten Tag vorm langen Wochenende gut 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 14. Apr. 2022

Ich war gerade nochmal am Teich und habe das Gefühl, dass das Wasser wieder minimal klarer geworden ist. Aber das dachte ich auch die letzten Tage. Alles nur subjektiv.

Wassertemperatur am Morgen 12 Grad.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 14. Apr. 2022

Sichtweite 1 Meter Tiefe


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2022)

Geier schrieb:


> Derzeit so gut wie kein Fischbesatz, später circa 10 Koi.


Also doch schon Fische drinnen ?

Was darf man sich unter später vorstellen ?
In einem Monat, einem halben Jahr, einem Jahr ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Geier (14. Apr. 2022)

Wir haben seit circa Anfang November 5 scheinbar männliche Goldfische drinnen. Mehr werden es auch nicht, ansonsten wird gegengesteuert.

Die ersten 5 Koi wollen wir in circa 1-1,5 Monaten setzen.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2022)

Geier schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr zum grünen Wasser ja Anregungen, ansonsten müssen wir uns wohl einfach gedulden.


Mein Grün verschwindet gerade....die Pflanzen starten im Bachlauf durch. 
Wenn du die Schwebealgen abtötest und nicht die Nährstoffe anders aus dem Teich bekommst dann werden diese zu Fadenalgen oder so.
Die kann man dann natürlich besser aufwickeln zum entfernen.


----------



## Geier (20. Apr. 2022)

Nach zusätzlichem Warten wollte ich nur bekannt geben, dass das Wasser nun bis 1,90-2,00m GLASKLAR bis auf den Grund ist.

Heute morgen Wasserwerte kontrolliert und alles ist im absoluten top Bereich.

Ich denke darüber nach den Rest von den Söll Bakterien in den ersten Filter zu kippen, um den Prozess weiterhin Gange zubringen zur Unterstützung der Filterbakterien.

Wäre nur marginal...

Machen oder nicht?

Das Bild ist 1,00 - 1,20m Tiefe.


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2022)

Filterbakterien eure Meinung
					

Wie ihr ja lesen könnt bin ich gerade dabei meinen neuen Filter einzusetzen. Wird ja ein __ Hel-X und Patronenfilter. Jetzt mal im ernst, bringen diese Starterbakterien wirklich was, oder reicht es wenn ich etwas von meinem alter Filtermaterial zwischen das Hel-X packe. Ich würde die Koi...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Früher wurde auch schon darüber diskutiert!
Und teilweise noch bekannt.


----------



## DbSam (21. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Ron,

na ja, in dem von Dir verlinkten Thread geht es dann doch eher um Belebtklärschlamm und nicht darum, dass die Starterbakterien angeblich "die restliche Teichflora zerstören" würden. 


Und wie letztens schon geschrieben:
Ich bin mit Euch einig, dass es für das Anschubesen der Biologie auch preiswertere Wege gibt.
Ich gehe nur nicht mit Aussage konform, dass Starterbakterien an sich schädlich sind. Diese Aussage wird nirgendwo untermauert.


VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2022)

Ja Carsten es ist wirklich schwierig etwas wissenschaftliches, untermauertes über Starter Bakterien zu finden, zu mal die Teich Industrie immer die Finger mit im Spiel hat.

Ein, wie ich finde, sehr objektiven Beitrag gibt es aber durchaus, der wiederum erklärt wunderbar lässt dennoch die Frage .https://www.drta-archiv.de/starterbakterien/


----------



## Geier (23. Apr. 2022)

Ich habe gerade den Teich wegen FADENalgen durchflogen und sie zum grossen Teil entfernt.

Unsere Pflanzen wachsen auch nicht oder kaum, da diese von denen überzogen sind.

Heute wieder Wasserwerte mit Tetra Test vollzogen. Alles prima. Gucke jetzt aber nach einem elektronischen Gerät.

Hab den Durchlauf vom Filter gedrosselt und die restlichen Starterbakkis rein gegeben. Nach 4 Stunden schalte ich wieder auf vollen Durchlauf.

Sicht ist immer noch perfekt bis auf den Grund (2m).


Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Apr. 2022

Ich hab mich schon gefragt, ob unsere Goldfische alle schwanger sind (dachten oder waren uns sicher wir haben 5 Männlein)...sind die wohl nicht...die sind alle fett und fressen den ganzen Tag die Fadenalgen...!


----------

